# Forellen panieren



## blaubär (2. April 2016)

Hi, kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben ob man Forellen
mit Mehl oder mit Paniermehl paniert ????|kopfkrat


----------



## Andal (2. April 2016)

*AW: Forellen panieren*

Die werden paniert, wie alles andere auch. Zuerst im Mehl wenden, dann durchs verschlagene Ei ziehen, sauber mit Semmelbröseln (nix Paniermehl!) umhüllen und ab ins heiße Butterschmalz.

Nur mit Mehl gebraten ist es "Müllerin".


----------



## wolfgang f. (2. April 2016)

*AW: Forellen panieren*

Wenn Du nur Mehl nimmst, heißen sie Müllerin und sind wohlschmeckend; mit Panade solltest Du besser nur Salzwasser-Filets umhüllen, da Du sonst zuviel von dem feinen Geschmack verlierst.
Ups, Andal war mal wieder schneller


----------



## GoldiHRO (2. April 2016)

*AW: Forellen panieren*

Ich würde sie nur mehlieren... Nicht mit fetter Panade versauen


----------



## schlotterschätt (2. April 2016)

*AW: Forellen panieren*

Einspruch gegen Ei und geriebene Semmel. Die Panade wird einfach zu dick.
Nicht schuppen, (nur Schleim ab ) schön in Mehl gewälzt und, wie Andal schon schrieb, in heißem Butterschmalz schön braun braten. Die knusprige Pelle ist mit 'n Highlight bei den Trutten.
Wennste alles richtig gemacht hast, sieht dat dann so aus..........


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2016)

*AW: Forellen panieren*

Müllerin:
Mehliert, von beiden Seiten angebraten, im Ofen bei ca. 180 Grad ca. 20 min fertig backen, dann Fisch warmstellen, in der Bratkachel 2 Esslöffel Butter  zur Nußbutter aufschäumen, 1 guten Esslöffel feingehackter Petersilie richtig mit aufschäumen lassen, dann 1 kleingehacktes Sardellenfilet, Zitronenfilets einer halben Zitrone dazu, kurz aufschäumen und entweder als Soße extra oder direkt über die Forelle gegeben - das ist ne Müllerin..

Alles andere ist Müllerinähnlich...


----------



## Andal (2. April 2016)

*AW: Forellen panieren*

Aber er wollte panieren. Also Mehl, Ei und Semmelbrösel!


----------



## Eisbär14 (2. April 2016)

*AW: Forellen panieren*

Thomas du hast doch wieder ins Buch geschaut :q
wer hat denn schon das alles im Haus für ne richtige Müllerin und die Zeit....
Außer uns völlig bekloppten Köchen


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2016)

*AW: Forellen panieren*



Andal schrieb:


> Aber er wollte panieren. Also Mehl, Ei und Semmelbrösel!


Gibts eigentlich keinen Grund zu, Forelle klassisch zu panieren.
Müllerin hat jemand anders falsch ins Spiel gebracht, daher das nur korrigiert..


Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Thomas du hast doch wieder ins Buch geschaut :q


Nö, aber wirklich noch mitm Escoffier gelernt und in der Lehre hatten wir nochn Forellenbecken an de Küche, wo Forellen bei Bestellung frisch geschlachtet wurden, dementsprechend viele Müllerinnen musste ich backen ;-))
Das geht dann in Fleisch und Blut über..


----------



## Tobi92 (2. April 2016)

*AW: Forellen panieren*

Forellen filets mach ich am liebsten so:

Filets Abwaschen, trocken tupfen, beidseitig salzen und pfeffern, die Hautseite mehlieren und dann auf dieser in der Pfanne auf mittlerer Stufe so lange braten, bis ca 2/3 durch sind, dann wenden und nur noch kurz anbraten. 
So bleibt sie schön saftig


----------



## wolfgang f. (2. April 2016)

*AW: Forellen panieren*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Müllerin hat jemand anders falsch ins Spiel gebracht, daher das nur korrigiert.



Thomas, ich mach meine Müllerinnen selbstverständlich auch mit Nußbutter u. Zitrone, hab das nur der Kürze wegen weggelassen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2016)

*AW: Forellen panieren*

brav ;-)
warst ja auch nur der zweite ..
;-)))


----------



## willmalwassagen (3. April 2016)

*AW: Forellen panieren*

Zum Panieren einen Backteig machen. (Pfannkuchenteig bissle dicker machen) Forelle rein, raus,  abtropfen , panieren, schwimmend im Fett backen. Fertig, knusprig, gut. Dazu selbstgemachte Remoulade und Kartoffelsalat.


----------



## exstralsunder (5. April 2016)

*AW: Forellen panieren*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nö, aber wirklich noch mitm Escoffier gelernt und in der Lehre hatten wir nochn Forellenbecken an de Küche, wo Forellen bei Bestellung frisch geschlachtet wurden, dementsprechend viele Müllerinnen musste ich backen ;-))
> .



Frischen Fisch gleich in die Pfanne?
Die reißen doch sofort!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Forellen panieren*

Das Erkennungszeichen für wirklich frischen Fisch..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. April 2016)

*AW: Forellen panieren*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> Frischen Fisch gleich in die Pfanne?
> Die reißen doch sofort!



Ohne Übertreibung: Wenn du in guten Wirtschaften in der Fränkischen Schweiz oder im Steigerwald eine Forelle bestellst, geht jemand aus der Küche mit dem Kescher zum Fisch-Bassin. 20 min später steht der Teller vor dir. Das ist Qualität, die man schmeckt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2016)

*AW: Forellen panieren*

So isses.. 
Zerrupft = Qualität...


----------



## exstralsunder (7. April 2016)

*AW: Forellen panieren*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So isses..
> Zerrupft = Qualität...



Soweit würde ich nicht gehen.
Ich würde sagen: zerrupft=frisch.

Hatte mal irgendwo gelesen, dass es besser ist, den Fisch erst einige Stunden ruhen zu lassen. 
Also diesen erst nach der Totenstarre weiter zu verarbeiten.
Finde das jetzt aber auf die Schnelle nicht.

Aber auch hier wird bei Punkt 3 im Grunde das Selbe geschrieben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. April 2016)

*AW: Forellen panieren*

Ja, er schreibt aber da auch wegen dem Krümmen ruhen lassen, aber nicht weils besser schmeckt..

Es gibt sogar Japaner, die Fisch halb verfaulen (fermentieren) lassen...

Kann man auch, kein Problem...

Aber für mich ist als Küchenmeister wie als Angler nach wie vor der beste Fisch der knackfrisch geschlachtete..

Kann und darf jeder anders sehen und betrachten...


----------



## wolfgang f. (7. April 2016)

*AW: Forellen panieren*

:mWas gibt es besseres als den Fisch direkt nach dem Fang aus dem Wasser nur kurz ausgenommen  als Steckerl-Fisch über dem Feuerchen zu grillen? Da brauche ich nicht einmal Brot oder irgendwelche Zutaten ausser Salz- der wird nur mit dem Taschenmesser aus der Hand verputzt!#6

Und ja, ich weiss: Steckerl-Fisch ist eigentlich eine Zubereitungsart mit mehreren Zutaten (Knofi, Öl und blabla...)


----------



## Andal (7. April 2016)

*AW: Forellen panieren*

Die Ur-Steckerlfische waren übrigens Nasen. Gut gesalzen, aufgespießt und über einem Holzkohlefeuer in einer Rinne im Erdboden gegrillt.

Ich mag Fisch am liebsten, wenn er ein paar Stunden auf Eis gelegen und sich entspannt hat. Geschmacklich macht das keinen Unterschied, aber er lässt sich viel schöner verzehren. Das Fleisch löst sich besser vom Gerippe und die Gräten muss man auch nicht so mühsam herausfieseln. Ausnahme ist der Dorsch, der ist unschlagbar, wenn er quasi von Haken in die Pfanne hüpft.


----------



## wolfgang f. (7. April 2016)

*AW: Forellen panieren*

 Ich bin gewiss kein Paleo, aber es hat einfach was seine Nahrung ganz archaisch aufzunehmen...
Wer mal Kartoffeln direkt nach der Ernte aus dem Kartoffel-Feuer gegessen hat, weiss was ich meine: Das schmeckt einfach anders / besonders und ist ein Geschmacks-Erlebnis für sich!#6
Dafür kann man schon mal ein paar Gräten in Kauf nehmen

|supergriHat jetzt allerdings nicht mehr wirklich was mit panieren zu tun...
ausser vielleicht, dass man Forellen NICHT panieren sollte! ( -> #3 )


----------



## Andal (7. April 2016)

*AW: Forellen panieren*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> ausser vielleicht, dass man Forellen NICHT panieren sollte!



Warum eigentlich nicht?

So einen feinen Fishburger vom Forellenfilet, gebacken in feinen Weißbrotbröseln... mit einer selbstgemachten Remoulade, frischem Salat, sonnengereiften Tomaten und etwas milden Zwiebeln vom Bodensee in einem luftigen Briochebrötchen? - Ich glaube es gibt schlimmeren Fraß! :m


----------



## wolfgang f. (8. April 2016)

*AW: Forellen panieren*

:mDa hast Du sicherlich recht -> so wie Du schon erwähntest, den von Deiner Echse |supergri

Im Ernst: Sowas mach ich lieber mit Seelachs o.ä.,dann auch ungefähr so wie Du es beschreibst! Denn da sind mir meine mit Arbeit zugeschnittenen Filets doch ein wenig zu schade#t...


----------



## Andal (8. April 2016)

*AW: Forellen panieren*

Na die Köhlerfilets fallen auch nicht von alleine von der Karkasse ab und ich eße nur noch Fisch "vom eigenen Haken. Vom freilaufenden Angler schmeckt es eben am besten! #h


----------

